# Mojave et Bootcamp



## Vivid (30 Juillet 2021)

Heureuse surprise en passant sur Mojave. 
L'ancien Os et Bootcamp à cause des 2 SSD en internes (apparemment) refuser l'install, j'avais laissé tombé, par curiosité j'ai re tenté l'installation de Windaube avec Bootcamp, et toucher par la grâce, Mojave et Windaube 10 en natif fonctionne parfaitement.

Merci Macomaniac pour toutes tes aides sur le forum. 

ps pour le correcteur; Mojave existe bien.


----------

